

A tale of two similar niche ad networks from the Web 1.0 and Web 2.0 eras - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/05/01/gay-ad-network-makes-river-small-streams-while-planetout-struggles

======
erickhill
"Gay Ad Network makes a river from small streams." Now there's a loaded title
if I ever saw one.

------
rms
CPMs on SFW gay sites are huge... there's nothing less than $3 CPM.

